# Wo kommt der Kultfaktor her?



## marcellino0 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren Bikes von Rocky Mountain, erst ein Element, dann ein ETSX und nun wieder ein Element. Anfangs ließ ich mich etwas von den tollen Beschreibungen und der Euphorie diesen Bikes gegenüber in Zeitschriften und im Forum tragen. Das war ja schon mal keine schlechte Basis. Doch nun stellt sich mir eine ganz ernst gemeinte Frage: Wo kommt eigentlich der Kultfaktor von Rocky Mountain her, er ist sicher nicht in den letzten 3 Jahren geboren, seit ich mich mit bikes beschäftige?


----------



## derschotte (1. Juni 2007)

nun, in meinen augen schwindet der kult jahr für jahr. zum einen gibt es immer mehr hersteller, auch in diesem hochpreissegment, die qualitativ mithalten, zum anderen ist die exklusivität vergangener jahre geschwunden. rocky mountain zu fahren ist heute nichts besonderes mehr wenn ich mich beim touren oder im bikepark umschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (1. Juni 2007)

na ja, Du verlangst etwas unmögliches: Kult kannst Du nicht messen sondern nur fühlen. Man kann eigentlich nicht aufzählen 1. 2. 3. warum Rocky kult ist, wenn dem überhaupt so ist.
Der Kult hat aber sicher über die Jahre gelitten und bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach in der Hauptsache auf die high end Modelle (made in Canada), die Special Editions (wobei das auch zunehmend inflationär wird) und die Nischenmodelle (Switch, RMX). 
In dem technisierten Stadium in dem sich unser Sport befindet, kann es für mich Kult auch gar nicht mehr so geben, denn Technik heisst Kosten, heisst Masse. Und Masse ist der Feind des Kultes.
Ist Porsche kult? Vielleicht! Ist ein Boxster kult? Nein! Ein GT3 RS? ja!

happy trails


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juni 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> na ja, Du verlangst etwas unmögliches: Kult kannst Du nicht messen sondern nur fühlen. Man kann eigentlich nicht aufzählen 1. 2. 3. warum Rocky kult ist, wenn dem überhaupt so ist.
> Der Kult hat aber sicher über die Jahre gelitten und bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach in der Hauptsache auf die high end Modelle (made in Canada), die Special Editions (wobei das auch zunehmend inflationär wird) und die Nischenmodelle (Switch, RMX).
> In dem technisierten Stadium in dem sich unser Sport befindet, kann es für mich Kult auch gar nicht mehr so geben, denn Technik heisst Kosten, heisst Masse. Und Masse ist der Feind des Kultes.
> Ist Porsche kult? Vielleicht! Ist ein Boxster kult? Nein! Ein GT3 RS? ja!
> ...


----------



## bestmove (1. Juni 2007)

Dazu muss man erstmal versuchen zu verstehen wie sich Kult definiert: Bei dem sog. Kultstatus geht es in erster Linie um die spezielle Qualität der bezeichneten Gegenstände, die von eingeschworenen Fangemeinden verehrt werden und an die die unterschiedlichsten Mythen geknüpft sind.

Ich denke Rocky hat viel mit Mythen zu tun, als da wären Kanada, Rocky Mountains, Handarbeit, Qualität bzw. der urige Schweißer im Holzfällerhemd der nach der Arbeit nach Hause fährt ...

Übrigens: Karl Marx nannte es Warenfetischismus


----------



## decolocsta (1. Juni 2007)

Die verkaufen einfach ihre Räder zu exorbitanten Preisen,
darum muss ja was kultiges dran sein


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2007)

Ich denke, Rocky Mountain ist auch vielleicht deshalb Kult, weil er bestimmten Leuten gut gefällt? 

Mir z.B. gefallen viele Rocky Mountain-Bikes ziemlich gut (sonst würde ich ja kein Rocky fahren). Angefangen hat der Kult bei mir mit einem Bild vom RMX von Trickz.... das Bild müsste ich auch noch irgendwo auf der Platte haben.  

Ich hätte ja auch ein Norco, Santa Cruz, CMP, Grossmann oder Nicolai holen können! Sie standen bei mir damals auch auf der Auswahlliste, jedoch gefiel mir halt eben die Rockies am Besten! 

Es muss mich ja keiner verstehen! Ich habe mein Spaß und das hat Style! Der Rest ist mir so ziemlich egal! 

(Mal so nebenbei: Der Kultfaktor hat auch einen kleinen Nachteil: Kreuz mal mit einem weißen 2006er RMX in einem Bikepark auf... es passiert mitunter schon mal, dass dann Leute dich vorfahren lassen, weil die von dir erwarten, dass du gleich Nofoot Cancans, BenderDrops, Superman Seatgrabs etc. machst, wenn du schon so ne Maschine hast! Leider kann ich das alles noch nicht... bringt mir jemand das bei?  )


----------



## swannema (1. Juni 2007)

Der Kult war einmal, vor ein paar Jahren war das anders, da waren Rocky's noch keine Massenware wie heute. Es gab halt nicht so viele von Hand geschweißte Rahmen. Allerdings kann ich mir auch Heute nur schwer vorstellen etwas anderes zu fahren.


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juni 2007)

Die Frage ist nicht zu beantworten, weil es halt einfach nicht funktioniert, Emotionen oder Gefühle in angemessene Worte kleiden zu wollen (Goethe konnte das, und auch noch ein paar andere Größen aus seiner Zunft - hier im Forum, sogar mich eingeschlossen, sehe ich da eher niemanden, der dazu in der Lage wäre).
Und wenn hier jemand versucht, den Kauf eines Rocky mit rein sachlichen Argumenten auf einer technisch angehauchten Vernunftebene begründen zu wollen, weil "es ja die einzigen sind, die für so einen intelligenten Menschen Gewicht haben", dann hat dieser jemand das Wesen unserer Vernarrtheit sowieso noch nicht begriffen und ist demzufolge auch noch nicht reif dafür.
In anderen Worten (Zitat aus unbekannter Quelle): ...weil dieses Rad das einzige ist, bei dem ich den Wunsch verspüre, es täglich bewegen zu wollen...

Alles klar ?     

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juni 2007)

Warum erwähnt keiner die Menschen die dahinter stehen? Für mich ist Rocky so sehr die FRO's und damit der Begründer des ehemaligen "NewSchool" ridens. Wade ist ein toller Mensch, Richie ebenso...und damit kann ich mich identifizieren.
Jungen Nachwuchsridern fehlt das, der Sport hat sich gewandelt, ist weniger das was ich mache, und damit ist letztlich auch etwas gestorben.
Wade ist der letzte Fro - und wenn auch er eines Tages das mal sein lässt wird die Bindung weniger.
Darüberhinaus gibt es mittlerweile auch durch einen Wandel bei mir und meinen Ansprüchen durchaus andere Marken die interessant sind.

Ansonsten geht es hier schlichtweg um Marketing, Product-Placement, Trends und weitere Betriebs & Marktwirtschaftliche sowie psychologische Phänomene mit denen sich ganze Studiengänge befassen, und die wir im Rahmen dieses Threads sicher nicht erörtern können werden.


----------



## Rockinger (2. Juni 2007)

Ich kam damals durch Zufall auf Rocky...das war vor neun Jahren da war das noch Kult da haben bei uns im Wald nur ein paar ganz abgefahrene Typen Rockys gehabt meist T.O. Modelle oder übertrieben aufgebaute Element aller art.Ich bin zwar auch ein wenig verückt nach em Kult aber konnte mir damals nur so den Rahmen leisten mit der Ausstattung von dem damals einfachsten Cannondale Super V... Aber was tat man nicht alles um auch zu "rocken"...
Das ist eben Kult heutige Rockys haben meiner Meinung nach ihre Seele verloren.Wenn ich an meinen beiden alten Rahmen an den Rohren lausche dann höre ich das Rauschen der kanadischen Wälder  Spass beiseite...Früher waren sie halt was besonderes.

Grüsse Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (2. Juni 2007)

meiner meinung nach kommt der kult auch sehr viel  von den érsten geilen mtb freeride filmen  (nwd usw) da sind sie sehr oft rocky gefahren und man fährt halt jetzt selber ein rocky und könnte ja wenn man wollte (was meistens nicht geht wegen des fehlenden talents ;-)  in aktuelleren freeride-mtb-videos sind rockys nicht mehr so oft da es heute noch andere recht gute hersteller gibt


----------



## patek (2. Juni 2007)

was unterscheidet denn heute noch ein rocky von einem scott, specialized, trek, cannondale, rotwild, nicolai usw......kann mir das hier vielleicht jemand erklären? oder gibt es da eigentlich gar keine unterschiede mehr....


----------



## Osti (2. Juni 2007)

ich rede mir einfach ein, dass die Rockys nachts bei Vollmond von nackten Jungfrauen auf der Northshore geschweisst werden  

nee, mal im Ernst. so richtig kann ich den Rocky Kult nicht erklären, aber er ist für mich da. 

Beispiel: mein Proceed VRC ist für mich einfach nen Rad zum DH ballern, mit wenig Emotionen dabei. Wenns mal nen Kratzer bekommt ist mir das wurscht. Mein altes RM7 war an sich nen bescheidenes Rad (abgesehen vom Handling), dennoch war es irgendwie etwas besonderes. Und mein New Slayer, jaaaaaaa das habe ich ganz doll lieb und da gehe ich abends auch manchmal noch in den Keller, um es zu streicheln und ihm eine gute Nacht zu wünschen  

Ich kanns nicht genau erklären, aber das will ich auch gar nicht. Was ich an Rocky sympathisch finde, ist deren oldschool understatement Marketing ala "Enjou your ride" - nicht mehr. Es muss nicht immer das höher, weiter, krasser sein, was im Moment überall vorherrscht. Simmons, Vanderham und Co ziehen bei den Contest schon lange nix mehr, dennoch passen die für mich perfekt zur Philosophie von Rocky


----------



## bestmove (2. Juni 2007)

patek schrieb:


> was unterscheidet denn heute noch ein rocky von einem scott, specialized, trek, cannondale, rotwild, nicolai usw......kann mir das hier vielleicht jemand erklären? oder gibt es da eigentlich gar keine unterschiede mehr....


der Mythos und weil dieses Rad das einzige ist, bei dem ich den Wunsch verspüre, es täglich bewegen zu wollen...  



			
				Osti schrieb:
			
		

> ich rede mir einfach ein, dass die Rockys nachts bei Vollmond von nackten Jungfrauen auf der Northshore geschweisst werden


der is mal geil


----------



## hotspice (2. Juni 2007)

also mein New Slayer SE ist auf jeden fall ein kultobjekt da es nur 1 (!!) jahr gebaut wurde und davon kommen auch keine mehr nach, also KULT!!!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2007)

Rockinger schrieb:


> Das ist eben Kult heutige Rockys haben meiner Meinung nach ihre Seele verloren



Wenn ich mir meine Bikes ansehe,fahre und fühle weiß ich das du definitiv falsch liegst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockinger (3. Juni 2007)

Ich beziehe mich mit dieser Aussage auf Standart Modelle und nicht auf die Topmodelle aus Kanadischer Handfertigung.Hab ich nicht erwähnt Sorry.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2007)

ok bei Nicolai wird es schwierig, aber schau dir einfach mal die Schweißnähte an. So sauber und gleichmäsig. Da haben schon einige Schweißer den Hut vor gezogen...
Oder alleine der Anschluss für die Fettpresse am Hauptlager.....hat jawohl sonst keiner.

Und ich Rocky fahren ist immer noch was besonderes. So viele sehe ich gar nicht.
Ein Demo fahren ist überhaupt nichts besonderes mehr ja.

Rocky Kult wird auf der DVD (bei jedem neuen Rahmen) sehr gut beschrieben...

Ich bin total stolz ein Rocky Moutain zu fahren.
Und das es was besonders ist hat mir der Tag beim Festival in Willingen gezeigt ;-)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ok bei Nicolai wird es schwierig, aber schau dir einfach mal die Schweißnähte an. So sauber und gleichmäsig. Da haben schon einige Schweißer den Hut vor gezogen...
> Oder alleine der Anschluss für die Fettpresse am Hauptlager.....hat jawohl sonst keiner.
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz. Andere Hersteller können auch Bikes bauen! Schau mal unter: www.devinci.com

Auch Handmade in Canada. Auch perfekte Schweißnähte. Auch nen Schmiernippel für das Hauptlager. Aber z.B.das OLLIE Rahmenkit kostet  "nur" 1600.

Würde ich trotzdem tauschen wollen? NEIN


----------



## swannema (4. Juni 2007)

Deswegen:


http://actionsportsgroup.net/asgpla...eUVCCXzrawpB&UserName=Unknown&currentmag=bike

http://bikemag.com/av/flash/RMB-Fac-Tour/


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juni 2007)

Ja noch mal zu Kult! Ich war seiner zeit 3Monate in Canada Vancouver und Umgebung, hatte da eine Sprachschule und Urlaub gemacht. Ich fand den Urlaub und das Land so geil das ich nicht mehr heim wollte, da ich aber dann irgendwann doch musste. Außerdem verbindet ja mit Canada das Land der Freiheit und Grenzenlosen Wälder und wenn dort ein Rad gebaut wird muss es einfach das Beste sein das es gibt auf der Welt!?
Zu Devinci, das kommt ja aus dem Osten (französischer teil) und die Franzosen wollen wir ja nicht!?


----------



## Alesana (4. Juni 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> aber schau dir einfach mal die Schweißnähte an. So sauber und gleichmäsig. Da haben schon einige Schweißer den Hut vor gezogen...



Das einzige Rocky, das ich habe, mit schönen Schweißnähten ist mein Switch. Am Flow Dj sind die Schweißnähte richtig richtig hässlich und ungleichmäßig und an meinem Element t.o. sind die auch nicht gerade schön. Mein Hammer von 97 hatte dagegen perfekte Schweißnähte, aber auf die Schweißnähte würde ich mich in Sachen Kult nicht beschränken


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)

für mcih erklärt sich der kult auch definitiv von der location.
kanada, NORTH SHORE... überall traumhaftgeile spots zum riden...
begründer des freeridens zusammen mit der macht überhaupt simmons und naja,schley....  die frorider
und auch die verarbeitung und was man sich dahinter denkt, was bike-it-easy schon sehr schön in worte verfasst hat 
die schweißnähte an meinem switch sind so wunderschön... der lack, die optik.. alles supergeil!
wobei sie bei dem hellblauen rmx das ich getestet hab nicht soooo schön waren..
und ich kann euch sagen, das biken mit wade war so ziemlich die beste erfahrung auf dem bike die ich je hatte! das hat die ganze rocky und bike euphorie noch ma richtig angestoßen..


----------



## horstj (4. Juni 2007)

kann da nix von Kult erkennen - zumindest kein bisschen mehr als bei anderen guten Marken. Erfolg, Popularität und Bestand sind am ehesten beim Element zu sehen, die Freeride Szene wurde gut beworben - aber Kult? Gute Rahmen mit schönem markantem Design aber zweifellos.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juni 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> für mcih erklärt sich der kult auch definitiv von der location.
> kanada, NORTH SHORE... überall traumhaftgeile spots zum riden...
> begründer des freeridens zusammen mit der macht überhaupt simmons und naja,schley....  die frorider
> und auch die verarbeitung und was man sich dahinter denkt, was bike-it-easy schon sehr schön in worte verfasst hat
> ...



Wieso, was war beim fahren mit Wade???


----------



## sluette (4. Juni 2007)

tach auch,
also ich seh das mit dem kult bei rocky ein bischen anders...
ich habe mein erstes bike so um 1989 gekauft, war damals ein scott. ich hatte aber definitiv nicht viel ahnung und hab's mir nur gekauft weil ich's damals sehr schön fand. als ich mir dann meine erste bike gekauft habe und angefangen bin die läden nach neuen teilen zu durchstöbern, habe ich in essen einen laden gefunden der neben rocky noch ein paar andere teure marken (fat chance, Litespeed, usw.) hatte. als ich da die team only rahmen gesehen habe, einfach vorderes rahmendreick rot und hinterbau gelb, noch ohne anhornübergang, war ich total davon begeistert. von da an war rocky für mich kult. ich hab leider nie eins besessen, habe mir hinterher irgendwann ein dekerf gekauft. 
für mich gibt's aber heute keine kultigen bikes im aktuelle angebot, weder bei rocky noch bei specialized. 
ach ja, mein erstes rocky habe ich übrigens vor gut 2 monaten gekauft, ein flow 3.0. habe mir ein bischen zeit zum aufbauen gelassen, aber letzten samstag war's soweit. sehr schön, macht mal wieder bock hardtail zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (5. Juni 2007)

Es gibt kultige Bikes bei Rocky im Angebot, die auf den Namen Blizzard hören


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß noch, ich war ca 13 oder 14 Jahre alt und meine Konfirmation stand bevor. Vor mir hatte ich den Rose-Katalog von 1997, darin befand sich ein weinrotes Element. 
Natürlich war der Wunsch, es von den Konfirmationseinnahmen zu finanzieren, völlig fern von der Realität, aber der Traum ist immer geblieben.

Mittlerweile bin ich 23 Jahre alt und fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf einem Element Race durch die Gegend, mit Stahlfeder- statt Luftdämpfer, das ist eine Hommage an den alten Jugendtraum.

Ich habe ein halbes Dutzend Räder, darunter der selbstaufgebaute Rahmen des Bikes, das mir mein erster Ferienjob finanziert hat und ein wunderschönes Basso-Rennrad von ca. 1986, bei dem bis auf das Schaltwerk alles im Originalzustand ist.
Aber es ist das Rocky, dass ich mir nach jeder Ausfahrt ca. 5 Minuten nur anschaue und das ich in sämtlichen Posen fotographieren will. Es ist da Rocky, das mich motiviert, auch bei strömenden Regen meine Runden zu drehen.

Ich kann es nicht erklären, es hat einfach eine Aura, der ich mich nicht entziehen kann und wenn ich draufsitze, dann bin ich stolz darauf, den Traum, den ich hatte, nicht aus den Augen verloren, sondern verwirklicht zu haben.

Das ist meine Geschichte zum Rockykult.


----------



## patek (5. Juni 2007)

keine frage ein rocky hat schon was, aber wie sieht es mit moots aus??? ist das nicht noch mehr kult als rocky?? ich denke ein rigor mootis oder uno ist schon noch eine nummer über rocky. was meint ihr dazu?? wo liegt eurer meinung nach der unterschied zwischen diesen marken. nicht nur material technisch bezogen...


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juni 2007)

Noch *mehr* Kult? Kult und kultiger, trump und trümper?  

Kult ist für mich, wenn eine emotionale Bindung entsteht. Wenn man einen technischen Gegenstand nicht allein wegen seiner technischen Eigenschaften einfach "haben muß", weil er einfach irgendwas Besonderes ist.
Ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre schon einige teure Räder, auch andere "Kultmarken", aber das Rocky ist für mich jetzt echt was Besonderes. Es schaut schick aus, es ist schick verarbeitet (und trotzdem hier und da, gerade "innen", mit Makeln daß man sieht es ist Handarbeit) und vor allem fährt es sich auch wunderbar. Auf dem Papier kommt der Fahrspaß nicht rüber, man kann es nur selbst erleben und erfahren. 
Als ich 93/94 richtig angefangen habe MTB zu fahren gab es einige Kult-Marken, die besonders/speziell/selten und teuer waren. Rocky ist für mich eine der wenigen, bei denen das Flair dieser Tage noch durch die Zeit gerettet wurde.


PS: Objektiv betrachtet muß man auch dazu sagen, daß gerade der Erfolg in Deutschland wohl zu größtem Teil am Importeur bike action liegt. Dort wird die Marke seit vielen vielen Jahren geführt und auch immer entsprechend promoted. Wenn man sich den Ruf von Rocky in den USA anschaut, merkt man daß sowas schon noch einen großen Unterschied vom Ruf und den Emotionen her mit sich bringt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juni 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Noch *mehr* Kult? Kult und kultiger, trump und trümper?
> 
> Kult ist für mich, wenn eine emotionale Bindung entsteht. Wenn man einen technischen Gegenstand nicht allein wegen seiner technischen Eigenschaften einfach "haben muß", weil er einfach irgendwas Besonderes ist.
> Ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre schon einige teure Räder, auch andere "Kultmarken", aber das Rocky ist für mich jetzt echt was Besonderes. Es schaut schick aus, es ist schick verarbeitet (und trotzdem hier und da, gerade "innen", mit Makeln daß man sieht es ist Handarbeit) und vor allem fährt es sich auch wunderbar. Auf dem Papier kommt der Fahrspaß nicht rüber, man kann es nur selbst erleben und erfahren.
> ...



Wieso wie ist der Ruf in USA über Rocky? Die Amerikaner können ja die Canadia nicht leiden!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juni 2007)

patek schrieb:


> keine frage ein rocky hat schon was, aber wie sieht es mit moots aus??? ist das nicht noch mehr kult als rocky?? ich denke ein rigor mootis oder uno ist schon noch eine nummer über rocky. was meint ihr dazu?? wo liegt eurer meinung nach der unterschied zwischen diesen marken. nicht nur material technisch bezogen...



Bei uns in Österreich ist Moots was zu rauchen! 
Nein Spas beiseite wenn wir schon bei Titanhobeln sind finde ich Merlin kultiger.
Das ist aber sicher geschmackssache!


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Juni 2007)

Ist das sowas wie Franzosen und Belgier?  

Wußt ich nicht. Ich hab halt bei MTBR geschaut, und da gilt bei den Amis Rocky ja mal gar nicht als Kultmarke, so nach dem Dreh. Und in Kanada selbst scheint Rocky zwar ein gutes, aber kein besonders seltenes Bike zu sein. Wollte damit halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß der "besondere" Kult sicher auch zu großen Teilen durch den hiesigen Import hervor gerufen wird.
Hab da auch nix gegen, bisher hab ich einen Heidenspaß mit meinem Rocky und kann da keine Verarsche feststellen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juni 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie Franzosen und Belgier?
> 
> Wußt ich nicht. Ich hab halt bei MTBR geschaut, und da gilt bei den Amis Rocky ja mal gar nicht als Kultmarke, so nach dem Dreh. Und in Kanada selbst scheint Rocky zwar ein gutes, aber kein besonders seltenes Bike zu sein. Wollte damit halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß der "besondere" Kult sicher auch zu großen Teilen durch den hiesigen Import hervor gerufen wird.
> Hab da auch nix gegen, bisher hab ich einen Heidenspaß mit meinem Rocky und kann da keine Verarsche feststellen



Ja da hast recht! 

Die Amis sind ja die Dümmsten, das beweisen sie immer wieder!


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Juni 2007)

Schau dir den Präsident an  Ja da hast du definitiv Recht mit. Aber wie gesagt, mir ist's egal  Das Rad macht unheimlich viel Spaß, ist durchdacht und sehr sauber gemacht, was will man da mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoxvillj (9. Juni 2007)

ich selber fahr ein element 2006 se.
ich denke das es ein perfektes bike ist das seit 10 jahren nahezu unverändert gebaut wird, wurde.

das ist der kult denn welcher hersteller baut 10jahre lang ein bike das von jahr zu jahr immer vorne mitfährt?

keiner macht das alle anderen bastelln mal hier an der geometrie mal da an rahmendesign probieren dies und das.

rocky macht das mit ihren kultbikes nicht.
brauchen sie auch nicht. vertex ist wie es ist und das element auch.
beim element ist die einschränkung das es 2007 ja ein neues gibt was meiner meinung nach dem alten doch noch sehr ähnlich ist.

wenn man die teile an einem kultrocky anschaut,
die verarbeitung den lack es ist einfach irgendwie anders. 
schön so wie es ist.


das ist für mich kult!

 
grüßle


----------



## jota (10. Juni 2007)

ich mag dieses wort kult nicht mehr hören,wird heutzutage leider für jeden mist mißbraucht.
ferrari,porsche,aston martin,bentley, maserati,rocky mountain ,ist schon eine liga.
aber es gibt ja auch vw,opel,ford,baumarktfullys,die spielen auch in einer liga aber in einer anderen ,
ist das kult?.

ich habe mittlerweile 3 rockys,würde mir aber keine 3 ragazzis kaufen.

mist,irgendwie kann ich es nicht erklären.


----------



## SlayMe (10. Juni 2007)

Ich denke es hat auch etwas mit der Kontinuität zu tun. Vor 15-20 Jahren gab es halt einige habenswerte Marken aus Übersee. Die haben sich alle nicht so viel genommen. Aber Rocky hat es geschafft, seinen Stauts zu halten: Ein hochwertiges, eher seltenes Qulitätsprodukt - und das über 20 Jahre hier in Deutschland. Specialized oder Yeti waren damals nicht viel anders. Aber Speci ist zum Massenprodukt geworden und Yeti in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## fritzn (11. Juni 2007)

Mal ganz abgesehen vom sehr lebendigen Glanz der Marke, die tatsächlich immer durch elegantes Understatement auf ihrem eigenen Trail unterwegs ist, lässt sich die Seele dieser Bikes am besten durch einfaches draufsetzen erfahren - man merkt den signifikanten Unterschied in der Abstimmung der Geometrie, vorher sieht man das gute Design, spürt, dass da was ist, was dafür sorgt: Du willst einfach nur noch fahren!

It´s alive.


----------



## the me (11. Juni 2007)

Kann man das wirklich erkaeren?! Rocky is einfach Kult!!
Allerdings find ich wars das dann auch schon; die bikes sin schoen, sind gut, sind teuer; aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr konkurrenzfaehig!! Sorry ...


----------



## bestmove (12. Juni 2007)

the me schrieb:


> ...aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr konkurrenzfaehig!! Sorry ...



Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen aber ne Erklärung wäre sicherlich hilfreich, warum Rocky Mountain Bikes mit anderen Hersteller nicht mehr mithalten können und demzufolge überteuerter Schrott ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Dem ueberteuerten Schrott stimm ich auch nicht ganz zu; aber ich finde schon, dass man fuer das, was man bekommt zu viel Geld hinlegen muss!!

Rocky setzt immer noch auf die Eingelenker; die sprechen Hammer an, allerdings gibbds da seit kurzem schon so kleinere Neuerungen ...; und warum Rocky immer diese Lagerprobleme hat, kann auch keiner erklaeren ...; ausserdem gibbds da Geruechte, dass Rocky Rahmen des oefteren brechen ...; leider kann ich selbige bestaetigen!!

Ich hab mich von meinem Switch getrennt, weil ich mit 35mm mehr Federweg eine wesentlich hoehere Antriebsneutralitaet haben kann!! Und Angst haben, dass der Rahmen bricht, und ich somit einen Neuwert von 2.5 grand in den Sand setze muss ich auch nicht mehr. 


p.s.: Der FOX Daempfer der in meinem (neuen vom Werk gelieferten) Switch SL 04 war war wohl ein schwarzes Schaf ...?!


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Juni 2007)

Hast du dir bei MTBR mal die Lagerprobleme von Santa Cruz oder Intense angeschaut? Da wird einem schlecht bei. Zu Brüchen muß man denk ich nix sagen, man kriegt schlichtweg alles kaputt.

Und ob ein anderer Hinterbau nu besser funktioniert... nu ja, das soll jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Auf dem Papier ist das Rocky sehr einfach gestrickt (federungstechnisch), auf dem Trail mit passendem Dämpfer merk ich da mal nichts mehr von. Solange ein Hinterbau das macht was er soll, manchmal sogar noch mehr, seh ich nicht was mir eine Technik mit wohlklingendem Namen einbringen sollte 

Über-teuert find ich Rocky keinesfalls, teuer sind sie zweifelsohne. Aber den Preis auch wert.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Juni 2007)

Der Eingelenker an sich ist ja auch keine schlechte Konstruktion, schau Dir doch einfach mal in der Bike-Bavor die Werte beim Kettenzug an, gerade gegenüber 4-Gelenker liegt der Eingelenker vorne in der Antriebsneutralität.

Rahmenbrüche gibt's bei jeder Firma, einem Kumpel hat's grad sein Bergwerk zerlegt, schau Dir an was beim Votec-Thread los,.... Als ich noch Händler war kann ich nur sagen das Rocky(BikeAction) in dem Bezug sehr kulant ist, auch ausserhalb von Garantiezeiten. Wenn ich natürlich meine, ich muss mit 'nem Bike 2m ins Flat springen, am Besten noch Beton, das hält das beste Bike nicht aus, da kann ich auch nicht erwarten für Umme ein neues zukriegen.

Fox Dämpfer rauchen auch bei allen Marken ab, hab noch 'ne Mountainbike hier liegen, da gingen bei einem Test  8(!!!)  Dämpfer den Bach runter 

Klar sind die Dinger teuer, aber anderseits fährt's dann auch nicht jeder


----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Auch wahr ...; ich kann dem Rocky Kult durchaus zustimmen, find aber dass es fuer des Geld bessere bikes gibbd.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Juni 2007)

Besser liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters  Ein Porsche ist auch schneller als ein Lamborghini, ein Ferrari oder ein Astin Martin, trotz allem kaufen's die Leute und werden sicher auch ihre Gründe dafür haben.


----------



## Rockinger (13. Juni 2007)

Ein Rocky Rahmen der bricht? Gibt es das? Das mit den Fox Dämpfern kann ich bestätigen.Meiner hat nach einem Jahr schon geschnalzt weil das Gas raus war... Aber der Rahmen nach wie vor mit 10 Jahren topfit.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Juni 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> und Yeti in der Versenkung verschwunden.



dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gilt wenn überhaupt dann nur für Deutschland.
Kuckst Du hier:
www.yetifan.com


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Juni 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gilt wenn überhaupt dann nur für Deutschland.
> Kuckst Du hier:
> www.yetifan.com



und wenn es irgendwann mal wieder ein FRO gibt bin ich der erste der sich so nen Rahmen bestellt.
Gruß RK


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juni 2007)

Yeti war halt eine Top-End Kultmarke, das Enduro/AM Bike 575 ist bei den Amis ein Budget-Tip. Den Glanz der damaligen Zeit haben sie verloren, wie viele Andere aus der Zeit. Genau wie neuere GTs, damals was Feines, technische Vorreiter in vielen Bereichen und heute nur ein müder Abklatsch dessen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Juni 2007)

was willst Du heute noch bahnbrechend entwickeln oder verbessern. Ich denke damals war das Entwicklungsspektrum sehr viel größer als heute. Die Vorteile eines 4 Gelenkers, eines Eingelenkers, oder gar eines mehrfach abgestützten Eingelenkers sowie VPP und wie das alles heißt sind doch alle mittlerweile bekannt und ausgereizt. Was soll, muss den noch kommen ? Etwa ein Liteville..........oder so´n Kasper aus der Pfalz der meint Ellsworth nachbauen zu müssen. Sorry da fahr ich dann doch lieber`n Yeti. Auch wenn es nur "Abklatsch".............alleine schon um in den guten alten Zeiten meines bocksteifen ZASKARS zu schwelgen.....wo ich vor`m GEKKO in MAnnheim stand und mir die YETI´s im Schaufenster betrachten konnte. Irgendwann konnt ich mir dann ein set Barends von TITEC leisten dies da zu kaufen gab. Lagen damals in einer Vitrine......was warn das für schöne Zeiten. Da gab es noch was zum träumen. Heute träum ich nicht von einem Hightech-CANYON !!!!




Ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (13. Juni 2007)

@Radical: Warum eigentlich? Die Qualität hat nachgelassen? (Glaube ich eher weniger...) Falsches Marketing? (Eher wahrscheinlich...) Falscher Service? (Gut möglich...)
Es fahren zuviele Leute damit? (Darüber sollten wir froh sein... sonst gäbe es die Marken nicht mehr)

@Rocklandbiker: Heutzutage träumt man von einer Kowa Gabel, Spinergy-LRS, Rohloff, Getriebebikes etc.

.... also alles, was das Budget sprengt...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juni 2007)

@xexano: Ich weiß nicht genau warum. Die meisten Firmen haben einen sehr angekratzten Ruf, wenn eine Kult-Marke aufgekauft wird. Kult und Ruf sind eh so sehr fragile Geschichten, die dreimal leichter zu zerstören als aufzubauen sind... wüßt ich genau warum's denen so ergangen ist (wie ich das sehe zumindest, wie's mir so rundherum vorkommt), dann könnte man bei diesen Firmen mit den passenden Tips sicher viel Geld verdienen  

@rocklandbiker: Es tut sich ja schon noch was, ganz so schlimm ist es ja nicht. Von einem Canyon träume ich auch ganz sicher nicht  
Aber was hat damals ein Bike zum Kult gemacht? Erst einmal ein sehr gutes Bike bzw. normalerweise ein Rahmen. Der in irgend einer Hinsicht herausragend war, z.B. durch eine tolle Verarbeitung, Optik, evtl. feine Details (Hinterbau und Material damals beim Yeti ARC, integrierter Steuersatz/Innenlager/Kabelkanäle bei Klein, Triple Triangle bei GT) und im Normalfall irgend ein kultiges Urgestein, was die Marke ausmacht und ihr einen einzigartigen Stempel aufdrückt.
Daß es heute sicher deutlich schwieriger ist, ein technisch herausragendes Rad zu bauen, ist klar. Aber die sonstigen Tugenden von damals machen auch heute noch ein herausragendes Bike aus, für mich zumindest. Ist halt immer schwer, sowas in Worte zu fassen.


----------

